# Create bootable CD



## MipsDemon (Jun 19, 2013)

```
makefs -B be -S 512 -t cd9660 -o allow-deep-trees,allow-max-name,allow-multidot,bootimage="i386;cdboot",label=BSD,no-emul-boot,no-trailing-padding myname_image folder_ofthe_boot
```

"BOOT" folder was copied from the CD "FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE-i386-disc1"
Boot works
Can't load 'kernel'
Manual loading kernel works
Does not load /boot/defaults/loader.conf
Cause error can't load 'kernel'


```
makefs -B be -S 512 -t cd9660 -o bootimage="i386;cdboot",label=BSD,no-emul-boot,no-trailing-padding,rockridge myname_image folder_ofthe_boot
```

Stops on the version
Probably a problem with the file name extensions, etc.
Please correct the makefs
Please give a solution to this problem

I'm not interested in mkisofs


----------

